# Impeller Adjustment for Husqvarna ST 227P



## JCHOOPS

Does anyone know how to adjust the cable for impeller. Mine is not throwing much, I think it needs to be tightened.


----------



## wow08816

I'm assuming you mean adjusting impeller belt. You should check to make sure the belt hasn't prematurely wore and is seated corrected. Tightening the belt is a simple matter of adjusting the belt pulley. Adjusting belts on the Husky ST227P is pretty much the same as with an Ariens, Craftsman, etc. You can apply the knowledge from just about any youtube video because the process is very similar. 

Video link for belt replacement


----------

